# Nismo Shocks & Struts Are Now Official



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I have confirmed that they are officially out!!! They are only out for the 3.5 SE Altima but it is a start!! I know Dave Burnett at Southpoint Nissan pretty well and I worked out a group buy deal with him. Here is the information that I got from him:

If you buy them outside of the group by youself he can sell them to you for $425.xx a set.
If I can get *10 or more buyers in the group buy* he is willing to go as low as *$386.XX* a set
These prices do not include sales tax (Texas residents only - no tax for out of state buyers) or shipping charges. He said he would charge actual UPS shipping charges to your door.

*IF YOU ARE SERIOUS ABOUT BEING A PART OF THIS GROUP BUY email me at [email protected] and I will give you more information about what other information you will need to be a part of this.* You will need a special code from me in order to be a part of this group buy. He is giving us a great deal on this!! Let's jump on this while we can.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

for future reference, we do have a group buy forum that this should have been posted in.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I will be first in line for those things when they come out for the QR Alt.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Do we have any pics specs or any kind of info on these.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)




----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Dope! Too bad I don't have my Altima any longer...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Jay, I emailed you a few days ago. What's up with this group buy?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

one of the guys in my club bought those for $366 a set and it wasnt a group buy thing. they also happen to be one of our sponsors,
www.abcnissanwholesale.com


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

What's the verdict?
Who's ridden on them...are they worth it?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

bump


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I have heard from only three people regarding these so far. One did not like them at all, one thought they were OK, and only had them on their Alty for a couple of days while the other loves them. The one that loved them swears up and down by them. Here are some reviews so far..... I decided to go with the AT KYB Adjustable Rear Shocks instead and totally love them!  I will probably go with their fronts as well.

*Review #1 -* _They ride harsh. I already have them installed. The front is way to high for me. I am going to replace with AT adjustables & use a sportline spring. I will keep the pro kit spring in the rear, along wiht the nismo shock. I do admit, the car is tight. But it rides pretty hard, but takes the swells in the road good._

*Review #2 -* _feels like your tires are inflated to 200lbs and the whole car is shaking and you feel that everything is going to start to rattle. Very stiff is how I can best describe it. I am going to try to put the Pro-Kit springs back on with the Nismo shocks and see if that helps. If not, then I'll just go back to stock and sell all this stuff._

*Review #3 -* _With a couple hundred miles, and a couple hours of track time on this suspension, I have to report that it is the BEST aftermarket kit (i.e. not custom fab) that I have ever put on a car, and worth every $. The only way to do better than this is to call Rockwell or Penske and give them a check for $5-10K. Seriously. 

I also took the FSB out when doing this under advisement from the list, and there is now a little less roll stiffness than I would like, but the traction befefit (without an LSD) is definitely worth it. The extra roll doesn't really seem to affect weight transfer as much as you would expect, probably due to the ride height change.

I went from 0.83 (claimed) lateral skid to about .95 by adding this setup and DOT tires ONLY.

Ride height change is as claimed in the product literature for my 3341lb no-options 2003 L31/VQ35, about 1" in front and .5 in rear. It doesn't look like it has the wrong springs in front anymore. 

The ride is quite a bit stiffer, as reported elsewhere, but no more harsh than Integra type R or AMG C43. 

After everything that BA / Altimat said about the adjustable setup, I was afraid that I would be short changed on damping... but the best news about this setup is that there is NO NEED for adjustables, it is valved at about 1/2 turn off full "heavy". It is now possible to go 100/120 without risking your life when the suspension unloads. 

Handling balance is now what I would describe as "moderate push" off throttle, and an "automatic" four wheel drift everywhere else. The only way to get plow now is to have the wheel completely cranked over with open throttle, but I think this is a geometry problem, more than anything.

The only complaints I have about this setup is that anti-roll bars arent offered by nismo (a softer front / stiffer rear is REALLY needed), and that everything is stamped steel. To be fair, you shouldn't expect forged / CNC everything for $1000 either. I just hope these don't blow out in 20K like the stock ones._


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you know who posted review #3 at a.net?


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Coco said:


> Do you know who posted review #3 at a.net?


PM'ed you with link.


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

Nismo just came out with a matching set of sway bars. Hmmm, I think I need to start counting those pennies I've been saving.


----------

